# Swarm Prevention, Trapping, and Management Workshop - Cumberland County Maine



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The CCBA annual swarm workshop is scheduled for April 25. 
Cost is $45 for non-members, and includes a swarm trap for each participant to bring home and use in their own apiary. 
Details here:

http://mainebeekeepers.org/cumberland-county-beekeepers/news/swarm-workshop-2012/


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Video tape the meeting & post it on Youtube.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>"Each registered participant will leave the workshop with_ one plant pot style swarm trap _ready for use in his or her own apiary."

They are already being sent down the wrong road of swarm trapping by another "Master Beekeeper". A well educated swarm trapper uses standard equipment with frames so that they do not have to do a unnecessary cutout.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

In the program I teach to use the swarm trap in the home apiary, where the trap will be checked daily and bees will not be left in the trap to build comb. The swarm trap, when managed correctly can be as much a "trap" as an indicator of scouting and swarm preparations.

Standard frame swarm traps carry their own advantages and disadvantages. Circumstances where each is better certainly exist. 

Best to you and your bees, 
-Erin


----------

